# any news from Columbia (NYC)? 2009



## color soup (Feb 12, 2009)

Anybody know what to expect from Columbia?  When do they grant interviews?  Anyone else apply there?


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 12, 2009)

Nope, no news at all.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 12, 2009)

i applied there as well. No word yet, but historically Columbia notifies about interviews a couple of weeks after NYU


----------



## dragynally (Feb 12, 2009)

Another Columbia applicant here...yeah not a word. Based on what I'm able to find they start calling the end of Feb.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 12, 2009)

i applied there as well, also have heard nary a peep. we'll have to keep each other posted.


----------



## dragynally (Feb 12, 2009)

I hate to be a geek (no I don't) but I wish you all the best cause it would be awesome if we all got in and we could say "yeah we met online during the app process"


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 12, 2009)

@dragynally: I'll pray for you if you pray for me. I'll even do ritual animal sacrifice (by eating a steak.  )


----------



## dragynally (Feb 12, 2009)

SimAlex: sounds like a plan...I will make a sacrifice to the gradschool gods...or just sleep...


----------



## dragynally (Feb 15, 2009)

Did everyone fill out the FAFSA and Need access?
I tried to get it in early but on another blog I'm on someone started all of this Friday.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, I got the FAFSA, Need Access filled out.  I had to wait for my W-2 to fill it out.  Its pretty obnoxious that they have to be submitted so early, I think.


----------



## dragynally (Feb 15, 2009)

I've heard of schools asking for FinAid in January....It sucks but at least its done


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Guys!

I am a current Columbia MFA, 1st year. Last year, I was notified by phone and email on Feb. 26 that I was going to be interviewed. My actual interview was in mid-March. I was then notified in late March that I was admitted (for the first year ever it seems, they called the people admitted).

Let me know if you have any questions!

Oh and by the way, no matter what you hear or read on the Columbia website, everyone gets interviewed.

P.S. If you are applying directly from undergrad, don't get your hopes up. One of my professors just said they have the weakest applications. Of course, I was admitted directly out of undergrad so... yeah


----------



## color soup (Feb 16, 2009)

everyone gets interviewed?
i'm guessing you mean like "oh you know, pretty much everyone gets interviewed!" and not that literally everyone gets interviewed?


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 16, 2009)

Haha!

I will be more specific:

The Columbia website says that some people get in without the interview. This is not true, from what I've heard anyway. They interview roughly twice as many people as there will end up being in the class (60-65). They admit 65-75 (not everyone comes of course), so they interview 120-130 people.

VoilÃ !


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 16, 2009)

Also, roughly 600 people applied this year.


----------



## color soup (Feb 17, 2009)

Aaah! I see.  Well that makes a lot more sense.  I should use context clues.
You're so confusing d_lefeb!  Like an Escher, so many meanings all at once!  
Thanks!


----------



## dragynally (Feb 17, 2009)

d_lefeb...If you don't mind could you tell me the first initial of your last name? It might help me gauge when the school might call...or just make me stress more


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 17, 2009)

> d_lefeb...If you don't mind could you tell me the first initial of your last name? It might help me gauge when the school might call...or just make me stress more Wink



Someday, this process will seem funny. (emphasis on "someday.")


----------



## LA Filmmaker (Feb 18, 2009)

> Originally posted by SimAlex:
> 
> Someday, this process will seem funny. (emphasis on "someday.")




Agreed!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 23, 2009)

Hey everybody. After a quick search on this forum from last year, I believe that this is the week that people were informed about interviews. Of course this could mean absolutely nothing in terms of this year, but who knows. Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## Sonia (Feb 23, 2009)

Yikes! I hope we get some good news. Have you all been refreshing this forum as often as you refresh your inboxes? I can't resist.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 23, 2009)

I just got an e-mail asking to schedule an interview for Columbia!  

Btw, I'm located in New York.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 23, 2009)

wow, let the stress being.


----------



## Sonia (Feb 23, 2009)

Congratulations, Suzako!
I'm with you, Luke.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 23, 2009)

Did anyone else on this thread hear anything?


----------



## Botafogo (Feb 23, 2009)

I got an interview invitation as well! Congrats to all who got one as well! Hang in there those who didn't yet.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm in Los Angeles and haven't heard anything yet.

:::hoping hoping hoping:::


----------



## dragynally (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats Botafogo and Suzako!!! My fingers are still crossed for the rest of us.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah, I wish everyone the best! ! !

I'm biting nails that some screenwriting apps for UCLA have heard about interviews and I haven't heard boo.  Now, I can "relax" a little and freak out about the interview.


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 23, 2009)

Congrats, guys! Let me know when your interviews are scheduled! I'll say hi in the hallway


----------



## momotato (Feb 23, 2009)

Has anyone on the West Coast heard anything?


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 23, 2009)

i'm in NM and I haven't heard anything ... who knows what that means, however.


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 23, 2009)

Don't worry yet guys. They take about a week to make all the calls, as far as I can remember.


----------



## Botafogo (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks dragynally and d_lefeb! I'd love to meet you in the hallways, might take out some of the stress before the interview 

I'm scheduled at 11:30am on Tuesday, March 17th. Can't miss me, I'm 6'9'

For those theorizing, I'm foreign living in NYC. But like d_lefeb said, the week just started, invites will keep coming. best of luck.


----------



## AJIsaacs (Feb 23, 2009)

I still have not heard yet, am hoping like crazy to hear from them this week.  Good luck you filmmakers out there, and wish me luck too (coming straight out of undergrad)


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 24, 2009)

Anyone heard anything today?


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 24, 2009)

not... yet.


----------



## Sonia (Feb 24, 2009)

Nothing yet. It's comforting to know that we're all thinking the same thing at the same time.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 24, 2009)

obsessively checking my phone and email


----------



## dragynally (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh good. I thought I was the only one pressing the refresh button...Good luck you guys!


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 24, 2009)

I have a lot of stuff to do today and yet I'm sitting here still refreshing.  I feel so pathetic!


----------



## dragynally (Feb 24, 2009)

Not pathetic...Just enthusiastic


----------



## Sonia (Feb 24, 2009)

Yesterday I tried giving up my refresh button in exchange for some sanity. I lost.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 24, 2009)

haha


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 24, 2009)

my refresh button has become like a third arm or something. it goes with me everywhere ...


----------



## dragynally (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm so glad to not be alone in this...   I think you guy are my sanity; what little of it is left.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm also waiting (hopefully) 
to hear from Columbia.

I haven't written on this thread yet
but this forum has been so helpfull!

Good luck!


----------



## Sonia (Feb 24, 2009)

The owner of a nearby gas station likes to arrange his little plastic gas-station-sign letters into 'cute' and 'witty' sayings, among them LOOKING BACK STRAINS THE NECK LOOK AHEAD, YOUR NEVER TOO OLD TO DO GOOFY STUFF, THE TEN COMMANDMENTS ARE NOT MULTIPLE CHOICE, and (my favorite) ADOLESCENCE IS LIKE A CACTUS.

Today's message seemed apt:

WORRYING IS A WASTE OF THE IMAGINATION

Hang in there, everyone. We'll make it.


----------



## dragynally (Feb 24, 2009)

Got Columbia spam...nearly had a heart attack!!


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 24, 2009)

HAHAHAHA.  I totally just came on here to say the same thing!!  In my head, I was like, "It's OVER."


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 24, 2009)

Argggg. DOuble spammed!! The agony


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 24, 2009)

noooo kidding.


----------



## dragynally (Feb 24, 2009)

I know!!! What the heck?!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 24, 2009)

Same...This is my second time around and I have all my marbles shooting for Columbia. Did anyone get the email about the FOCUS events? They said to email them back as a RSVP to attend. 

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah that's what we're all talking about.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 25, 2009)

I no...I just wanted to see who will be attending any of the events. 

Good luck...This is scary!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 25, 2009)

Flurb!! Spammed Again. It hurts so deep.


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi Callie, Hi Luke!

Nice to see you guys applied again this year. I've got my fingers crossed for ya!

D.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks homie. Good to hear from you again!

They keep sending me stuff too. It's crazy. I just want an interview invite...Please!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 25, 2009)

d_lefeb,

Thanks for the words, and it's great to hear from you again as well. I hope it all works out. Calliegrl03, good to see you on here again.


----------



## Jayimess (Feb 25, 2009)

Welcome back, Calliegirl!  I'm rootin' for you!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Jamie,
Thanks a lot. Your support means so much. You're so helpful and informative to everyone here. I wanna be just like you when I grow up...LOL! I hope all is well at USC. Apparently, Columbia is making phone calls. Scary!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Luke,
THIS IS OUR YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dragynally (Feb 25, 2009)

Is it possible to die of grad school spam overload? I just need to hear something b4 I go mad!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 25, 2009)

I know Nally. It's crazy and it's almost the end of the week...

Good luck!


----------



## dragynally (Feb 25, 2009)

Just call me ally...less to type


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 25, 2009)

You guys all got that one that was like, "Visual Arts Division Student & Faculty Exhibition Listings February 2009", right?

For a min. I thought the wrong division got my application.

Ok I am officially insane.  Head is going in oven.


----------



## Merkin Muffley (Feb 25, 2009)

I got the same email. They probably sent it to everyone who applied to any of the MFA programs. I don't think it is anything to be afraid of, but the thought did cross my mind for a moment.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok, good.


----------



## dragynally (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah it's equal opportunity spam.


----------



## d_lefeb (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, I hated it last year when they did that... I should talk to someone about it...


----------



## momotato (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, I love and hate the spam.  Love it because it shows how connected the school is with it's students, my last school really lacked in that department.  Hate it because I want a response to my application.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi,

Did anyone just get the last spam for Summer School?

I don't know what this means...


----------



## Suzako (Feb 25, 2009)

I got it too (and I got an interview).  When we all applied, we must have just all been put on the general School of Arts mailing list.  Yeah, spam always sucks.  I'm crossing my fingers for you guys who haven't heard yet!


----------



## Meghan (Feb 25, 2009)

ahh! It's killing me that all of you MFAs find out before us MA film studies people.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't get the Summer School email.

I dunno...


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 25, 2009)

I didn't get it either.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 25, 2009)

I called Columbia.  Only those close to NYC were called the other day.  That's all they would tell me.


----------



## dragynally (Feb 25, 2009)

Well that's more than the rest of us knew...thanks Green! I hope this isn't bad cause I live in NJ  ...wish me luck.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 25, 2009)

No worries!  I'm sure it takes more than just one day to call everyone.  Good luck <33 !


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 25, 2009)

Tomorrow is another day, friends.

Luke,
Hopefully, it's nothing.


----------



## layeredone (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey, I'm new to this thing.  Just searching for more info on grad schools and found it.   Hope I don't bum anyone out, but I'm in LA and I just got  an email requesting an interview today.  I'm thrilled!  (side note- same day, I got my rejection from NYU ! )
So from what I've read, it seems roughly twenty percent get interviewed and ten percent get in?  Just curious... Also, anyone who wants to say why they want to go to Columbia, or why they went and what they're doing now, I'd love to hear (perhaps there's another forum for this...)


----------



## Tobsterius (Feb 26, 2009)

Nothing from Columbia yesterday.  I'm in NY... should I be concerned?


----------



## Starbuck7 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm a little confused about the whole Columbia interviews in general.

Do they interview everyone that gets accepted?

I know they do at UCLA but I thought Columbia was
different...


----------



## Tobsterius (Feb 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by Starbuck7:
> I'm a little confused about the whole Columbia interviews in general.
> 
> Do they interview everyone that gets accepted?
> ...



I believe Columbia functions just like NYU.  You're being interviewed for acceptance to the program.


----------



## dragynally (Feb 26, 2009)

Tobsterius,
I don't think we're out of this yet...
Good luck to all of us in the waiting game.


----------



## Ben (Feb 26, 2009)

weird--i just got the summer school email


----------



## dragynally (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah the good ol' Columbia spam is at it again!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 26, 2009)

No worries...Let's see what happens today.


----------



## Miriam May (Feb 26, 2009)

hello all!

i just wanted to say hi. i started my first year at columbia this year but after about a month had to take a leave of absence. however i will be coming back next fall to join the new class of 1st years and hope to meet many of you there!

feel free to ask me questions you may have about the application process (since i went through it all a  year ago) or even what the program is like.

my regular email is hanalah@gmail.com.  

try not to stress! take deep breaths!


----------



## dragynally (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm going to hate myself in the near future but I just emailed admissions.   I'll let you all know what I get back.


----------



## wyeth1913 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi! Has anyone who applied as a producer heard back from Columbia yet?


----------



## jthamilton (Feb 26, 2009)

I got an email about an interview at Columbia today.

Hang in there, guys.


----------



## color soup (Feb 26, 2009)

I just got an email for an interview as well.  But I am confused.  

jthamilton, did you notice that is says March 10th is the interviewing day, but then it says please email back to schedule a date?  That seems a little contradictory...

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats Jthamilton and color soup!! That's something to be proud of. Good luck on your interviews. Hopefully there will be some more interviews going out. Calliegrl03, did you hear anything, my fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## SimAlex (Feb 26, 2009)

> jthamilton, did you notice that is says March 10th is the interviewing day, but then it says please email back to schedule a date? That seems a little contradictory...



yes, i got the same e-mail and i am similarly confused. i send back a reply asking about which times were available on the 10th ... not sure what their response will be.


----------



## Botafogo (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone going to tomorrow's FOCUS event? I'll be there.

Hang in there those awaiting interviews.


----------



## dragynally (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats all interview havers....


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 26, 2009)

@ Luke
Nope...
Hopefully tomorrow.
I hope something happens tomorrow. I have my fingers crossed for you too!

Congrats to everyone who got an interview today!


----------



## Suzako (Feb 26, 2009)

That's interesting about March 10.  According to my e-mail they were interviewing in NY between March 16 and March 21 (Columbia is on break then I think).  

Since you guys are not on the East Coast are you doing phone interviews or interviewing in LA?  Just curious.

I think different people are put in charge of scheduling different groups, hence the different timing in e-mail notification.


----------



## Luke joseph (Feb 26, 2009)

I was just spammed with March events


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 26, 2009)

CUTS LIKE A KNIFE!


----------



## dragynally (Feb 26, 2009)

1 more spam and I think I'm gonna cry


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 26, 2009)

Same. I got the email too. 
Me no likey...


----------



## ds65 (Feb 26, 2009)

I just got an invite to interview today.


----------



## KayS (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi all,

Applied to screenwriting and haven't heard anything from Columbia. Got waitlisted for UT Austin today and have an interview with UCLA.


----------



## TS (Feb 27, 2009)

Hello,

I got an interview request yesterday for March 4th. Seems like short notice, so I'm not sure what to make of that.

Haven't heard from NYU yet.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 27, 2009)

TS, that is short notice!  Mine's not til March 19.  Are you going in person?


----------



## 3women (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes Suzako, we're all aware you have an interview.  Think you can respond to someone without mentioning it... just once?

At any rate, TS, mine is on the 4th as well.  I'm doing it over the phone, which they seemed fine with.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 27, 2009)

I wasn't trying to brag, dude.  I was just comparing dates . . . Sorry, for being redundant I don't always remember what I've said in a thread.


----------



## TS (Feb 27, 2009)

Suzako/3women,

Thanks for the feedback. It's relieving just to know others are struggling with the same decisions.

3women, do you really think there's no difference between phone and in-person? I feel like an in-person interview gives you a lot more bandwidth to present yourself (for better/worse). I haven't found many posts on the subject, looking here and at GradCafe.

Any thoughts? Anyone?


----------



## pablum (Feb 27, 2009)

I applied but haven't heard anything from Columbia yet.

Just curious...could those who've received interview requests please give the first letter of their last name and their age? I'm just wondering if they're sending out the requests in alphabetical order and if age plays a role in admissions decisions, as I'm coming from undergrad.


----------



## 3women (Feb 27, 2009)

TS, I didn't say there was no difference. I'm just doing a phone interview because financially that's all I can do with a one week notice.


----------



## KayS (Feb 27, 2009)

I applied to screenwriting, and I just got an e-mail from Columbia asking to interview March 12th. 

I'm really happy about that, but I already booked my ticket for a UCLA interview that I have on March 21st. I'm going March 17th-22. Seems pointless to fly twice, and I'd have to stay an extra week if I just change the date I fly out. 

Does anyone know if it's bad or even possible to ask for a later interview date? Suzako, you said you have an interview the 19th? That would be perfect for me if they are doing multiple interviews that day. I don't know whether or not to call or to just change my ticket and suck it up.


----------



## KayS (Feb 27, 2009)

oh i forgot to mention that my UCLA interview is in NY as well.


----------



## Suzako (Feb 27, 2009)

KayS,

I have no idea what (if any) logic there is behind the scheduling, but I'm sure it couldn't hurt to ask.  Worse comes to worse they say no, right?  I can't imagine that they'd reject you for asking for a different data.  

Congrats on the UCLA interview!


----------



## KayS (Feb 27, 2009)

Suzako,

Thanks for the advice. You know when you just freak out that any little thing will turn them off? But times are tough and hopefully they will have a date available while I'm already going to be there. I just sent an e-mail.


----------



## dragynally (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm fairly certain admissions is shredding my app as we speak...but they said that the film department will be sending invites this week and next. I also decided to go to one of the FOCUS events.


----------



## Sonia (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for passing along that info, Ally. I appreciate it. Good luck.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 27, 2009)

oh cool!  thanks for letting us know, ally.  good luck.


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Ally,
They told me the same too. I'm really anxious. I worked so hard on my app and I really want to go back to school. Hopefully, they didn't lie to us and we will hear back from them soon. 

Good luck all!


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 27, 2009)

callie-

you didn't apply anywhere else?


----------



## dragynally (Feb 27, 2009)

I think Callie and me only applied to Columbia... My reasoning is this is the main school I liked and knew i would best fit in there.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Feb 27, 2009)

Wow.  I guess... why waste your money though, right?  I'm just surprised because I applied to 8!  Haha.

So what is your plan if you don't get in?  Just curious.


----------



## KayS (Feb 27, 2009)

d_lefeb, or anyone else who can answer: Do you know what we can expect from the Columbia interview? I can't stop thinking about it. EEK. Would appreciate any advice!


----------



## dragynally (Feb 27, 2009)

Well my plan B is to take a few more film classes...I love to learn so that works for me. Look into writer mentoring and fellowship programs. and most importantly keep reapplying til Columbia gives up!


----------



## Calliegrl03 (Feb 27, 2009)

You got it, Ally! Let's see how next week goes.

Columbia is the only school that I want to go to since they have such a strong writing program. Plus, I'm into independent film.


----------



## AJIsaacs (Feb 27, 2009)

Update: 

So far I have not heard anything back.  Congrats to all you guys that got in, and good luck to those waiting to hear.  

Did anyone get any letters of denial yet?  Keep on trucking guys and hopefully I'll be updating with good news next week and maybe seeing some of you there .


----------



## color soup (Feb 28, 2009)

When I got my email for an interview last week it asked me to come on the 10th.  The email was ambiguous and I thought that this was possibly when interviews begin, so I asked if it could be between the 14th and 22nd: my spring break.  They said they would look into it and have not gotten back to me yet.
Now, I am getting worried, I wonder if this pissed them off, and now if my only option is the 10th then the days for booking a flight are getting smaller...


----------



## KayS (Feb 28, 2009)

color soup: I got my e-mail for an interview a few days ago. They told me March 12th, but I had already booked a ticket to NY for 17th-23rd for my UCLA interview. 

I e-mailed to ask for a later date, and I just heard back from them 3 hours ago. They asked if it would be horrible inconvenience for me to rearrange my flight. Apparently they are really booked up during the time I'd already planned on being there and it would be a lot of work to reschedule. So...I'll have to pay the fee to change the date. 

I hope they get back to you soon so you can book your flight ASAP!


----------



## dragynally (Mar 2, 2009)

Any news? I figured not but just wanted to check.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 2, 2009)

Did anyone hear about an interview today? 

I'm still waiting anxiously. I called 
admissions today, and the nice man thought
they weren't even scheduling film MFA interviews
yet...we know that they are, but I wonder how
long they are going to wait and if, in fact,
everyone who gets in does get interviewed.


----------



## captainahab (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello-

Congratulations to everyone that got an interview!

Good luck to everyone who is still waiting.

I was just wondering, how many people sent in optional video work? This question is open to everyone, those that got an e-mail, and those that are still waiting to hear.


----------



## Tobsterius (Mar 2, 2009)

i haven't heard yet.  Starting to get annoying


----------



## Sonia (Mar 2, 2009)

I didn't include a video in my submission.
& I haven't gotten an interview.
Good luck, everyone!


----------



## dragynally (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't give up you guys! Worse case scenario we will all be here next year posting our interview dates. But until its over still believe!


----------



## AJIsaacs (Mar 2, 2009)

Haven't heard anything either.  Don't worry about it guys, worst case scenario at least we'll get some closure on the issue .


----------



## Melanie (Mar 2, 2009)

I did submit a video but haven't gotten an interview


----------



## mkench (Mar 3, 2009)

I just received a call for an interview on March 14th.  Hopefully you guys that are still waiting will get the call too!!


----------



## thegreenwallpaper (Mar 3, 2009)

mkench, was the call from a 212 number or was it private?  i just got a call from a 212 so i'm wondering.  they didn't leave a message.


----------



## mkench (Mar 3, 2009)

It was a call from one of the grad assistant's cell phone.  It was an 812 number.


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi mkench,

Congrats on your interview! I was wondering, did
you also get an email or just the phone call?

Thanks!


----------



## mkench (Mar 3, 2009)

Well, evidently the guy had mistyped my email address and was sending emails to me for a while, but because I wasn't getting them, he never got a response from me.  That's why he called me.


----------



## TS (Mar 3, 2009)

Hey any Columbia interviewees want to meet up in NYC tonight/tomorrow? I've got time to kill n I don't know anyone here! Buy you a beer. Shoot me a y-hoo email: grippo8(at)y-hoo.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi everyone!

So I don't want to freak anyone out, but I know there was at least one person interviewed at Columbia yesterday. She sat in on one of my classes.

I've seen how some people talk about whether they included a video in their application or not. I can say that I didn't and I got in. So there's that.

The whole in person vs telephone... I have to say that the difference lies in each interviewee. Some people might come off better in person I guess, but half of my year is comprised of international students, many of which (though not me I will admit) did phone interviews. So make sure you feel comfortable, relaxed, ready and you will be fine.

Finally, to whomever asked what to expect, I have a few things to say. Interviews vary depending on the interviewers and interviewees. From what I can gather, most of the time it will principally consist of relaxed conversation. Here is my number one tip: make sure they see you have passion. Don't tell them you want to go to film school cause "it looks like fun". Make sure they know this is what you want to do with your life. When they ask you about film influences and that kind of thing, remember that there is no wrong answer except being vague. Give specific examples, always. Other than that, my advice is to be yourself and have fun. The interviews are usually pretty mellow affairs, just a friendly chat as I said.

Oh, also expect to be delayed. My interview didn't happen until nearly 90 minutes after it was scheduled.

Let me know if you have more questions!

PS I notice a lot of the interviews are scheduled during our spring break (March 16-20), so Dodge will probably be rather quiet when you go.


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info d_lefeb! My interview is on the 19th at 4:00 and I'll be flying back to Atlanta that night.  Good to know that I shouldn't cut it too close with my flight home!


----------



## Starbuck7 (Mar 5, 2009)

Has anyone else heard about an interview this week?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 5, 2009)

Nope...


----------



## momotato (Mar 5, 2009)

No word, not even spam


----------



## dragynally (Mar 5, 2009)

Same here...at least we're not alone.


----------



## Tobsterius (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm throwing in the towel for this year.  If Columbia calls, they call... if not... no biggie.  I can't take the anxiety of waiting anymore.  Time to move on.  At least for now.


----------



## Ben (Mar 6, 2009)

me too...guess i went .5 for 2 with tisch asia


----------



## Tobsterius (Mar 6, 2009)

> Originally posted by Ben:
> me too...guess i went .5 for 2 with tisch asia



I'm 0 for 4 so far.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey guys, they are still sending out for interviews! I just got an email for an interview, I hope it's ok that I can't go in person.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 6, 2009)

Yay, sophie!


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks suzako!!


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 6, 2009)

youpi! just got an interview of 20 minutes as well! gluck all! any tips?


----------



## Filipe (Mar 6, 2009)

Congratulations you guys who got an interview. =)

For the rest of us, there's still a lot of hope.

It's the first week of MARCH!

Cheer up, guys!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh my God, sophie! Yay! Persistence DOES pay off! Good luck!


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 7, 2009)

Hahah thanks D, I really hope my interviewers have read my portfolio this time so we can talk about more detailed stuff! We'll see if they think I have more experience this year...I have to decide on a Canadian school pretty soon (non-film) so I may have to put a deposit on a school and then if I get into Columbia I'll have a big decision to make!


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 8, 2009)

hi sophie, where do you come from in canada?

(I'm from france)

good luck all for the interviews anyway!


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm originally from the west but I went to university in Toronto and have been working there this year, I can give better directions in Toronto than my home city lol.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 8, 2009)

ok,ok

how are you ding regarding any potential scholarship?


----------



## MediaDuv (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi, I new here. I've been working in South Africa - so I have been a bit out of touch. It's been nice and both made me nervous reading your posts. 

I wanted to see if people know if COLUMBIA has finished sending out interview requests?? 

I was wait listed last year and know that most interviews were done in March...no interview request this year...yet. 

The only thing keeping me together is the fact that I was accepted to USC - Still in a weird shock but want to really really hear from Columbia...ugh.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi MediaDuv,

Congrats on USC, that's really great!  Since some people just heard about interviews on Friday (sophiedog and pardomathias), it seems reasonable to assume that interviews notices are still being sent out.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 9, 2009)

Ah scholarships, well first I'll have to see if I get in, and then I'll have a lot to think about with that, because I don't believe international students qualify for most aid at US universities, unless it is merit which I think are hard to get for first year. So I'd have to see what I can do in Canada, like CST plans.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 9, 2009)

There are very few scholarships given out in the first year at Columbia. Maybe a handful? I know some international students got some though. However, most students get fellowships in the second year.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 9, 2009)

how much is fellowship?


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 9, 2009)

I am not sure of the exact amount for the entrance ones, but it ain't much.

In the second year, there are thirty odd fellowships that are 4000 a semester, some with a stipend I think and then there are the big 7, 10000 (dunno about stipend). Some people get multiple fellowships.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 9, 2009)

Okay, I just spoke to someone who is helping out with the interviews. All notices have been sent out.

Sorry guys.


----------



## Melanie (Mar 9, 2009)

That's odd, I just called (I didn't see your post) and the person told me there were still "quite a few" notices to be sent out, that they had by far not finished making decisions.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 9, 2009)

Honestly, I doubt there are notices to be sent since interviews will be taking place this week and next week. Seems like it would be very last minute to notify anybody else...


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 10, 2009)

I was interviewed this morning and was told this was the last week for interviews, implying that those being interviewed have been notified already.


----------



## momotato (Mar 10, 2009)

Darn
I wish they would  have sent out rejection letters earlier.  Still haven't gotten one.


----------



## dragynally (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah I basically started planning for next year.
Good luck to those w/ interviews.


----------



## Tobsterius (Mar 11, 2009)

> Originally posted by dragynally:
> Yeah I basically started planning for next year.
> Good luck to those w/ interviews.



I'm not. I'm going to pursue other academic interests while still working on screenplays and maybe shooting some short films.  Two years of rejection is enough for me.


----------



## dragynally (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm not going to JUST work on next year... I will keep writing and learning and studying no matter what happens.


----------



## ilikealliteration (Mar 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if students are accepted into Columbia without an interview or do they interview all potential students?

Same question for NYU Dramatic Writing if anyone knows...


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 11, 2009)

I believe Columbia interviews about 80-100 students and accepts 55-65 of those (I read this online) and all accepted students are interviewed. NYU dramatic writing apparently interviews some students but not all accepted students. A previous thread on this forum stated that an NYU DW first year only had 2-3 people who were interviewed in his first year class.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 12, 2009)

Actually they interview something like 130, admit 70ish (60-65 attend).


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 12, 2009)

Any idea how big the applicant pool is? Columbia's website says 400-500 but other websites say 700-800.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 12, 2009)

Depends on the year. This year it was roughly 600, but last year was near 1000 (or so I've heard). But I am sure about this year's number.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 12, 2009)

did you hear by phone last year? do you remember what month? bc the website says late april/early may but the interviewers told me it would be a few weeks


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 12, 2009)

Last year was the first year they did phone calls. I was called March 26th. I remember being so bummed cause 4 people on this board were called the 25th.

But yeah, March 26th. And I remember cause it wasn't supposed to be until the first week of April.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 12, 2009)

I must admit I'm weirded out that they might start calling people the week of the 23rd, especially since I'm at the tail end of the interviewing.  It makes me worry that they might have filled all the slots before they even meet me.  Eh.  I'm probably over thinking.  Scratch that, I'm definitely over thinking.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't worry, it was the same last year and people at the tail end of interviewing got in too


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 18, 2009)

Anybody hear anything in the last couple of days? Out of NYU, Columbia, UCLA, AFI and Chapman, I've only heard from NYU (rejected from NYC campus, interviewed with Tisch Asia) Are the interviews complete?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 18, 2009)

Nope!  I'm pretty sure they are interviewing up until the 21st.


----------



## mkench (Mar 18, 2009)

I just had my interview with Columbia this past Saturday and I think they still had more to go.


----------



## Melanie (Mar 18, 2009)

Columbia is done calling people for interviews, but they have a wait list for possible additional interviews. I don't know how many of the current round of interviews have to be bad in order for them to dip into that wait list though. 

UCLA is also done calling people for interviews.

Didn't apply to the others so don't know about them.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 18, 2009)

Melanie, or any other people who talk without knowing,

I have an interview scheduled for tommorow at 3.30 pm.

So please don;t talk about things you don;t know and stop affirming stuff on forums like this! other people's hope are in stake!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 18, 2009)

pardomathias,

Melanie was just saying that they are done Calling people for interviews.  Meaning all interviews are scheduled.  That would include yours and mine which are upcoming and scheduled.  Relax.  I really don't think anyone is trying to mislead people.


----------



## Melanie (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Suzako, you understood what I was talking about. 

Good luck on your interviews, both of you and everyone else still lined up for one.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah sorry then! I misunderstood!

I guess my reaction is the product of a very stressfull week! good luck to all of you, let us know whenever you can how did your interview went and what kind of questions they asked!

Personally, I went trough a very weird interview for Tisch Asia! Very unusual.

regards,

Mathias


----------



## jackjesus (Mar 18, 2009)

I have an interview with Columbia on Friday. I was wondering if any of you who have already interviewed could offer any insight? I've interviewed with Tisch NYC and Tisch Asia. Both similar experiences.


----------



## mkench (Mar 18, 2009)

hey jack,

my interview on Saturday was really laid back.  They had watched my visual submission and we mostly talked about that.  Then we talked about what I feel my weaknesses are and how I can work on them.  We discussed the program too.  It was really chill and an overall great experience.  Just relax and you should do just fine.


----------



## jackjesus (Mar 18, 2009)

mkench,
I see you interviewed with Columbia as well as the AFI. Good for you. I'm doing the same thing, but still haven't had the interviews yet. Did you apply to Tisch?


----------



## mkench (Mar 18, 2009)

I applied to Tisch as well, but got rejected.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 18, 2009)

I am so psyched to be finally interviewing tomorrow!  I hope they enjoy catching the flu from me!  

ahem.  I mean, I hope they don't catch the flu from me!


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 19, 2009)

just finished my interview with Columbia,

very chilled, very nice interview, people are talkative and receptive to everything.



good luck to all of you.

PS: the interview does not need to be prepared, I just think that they want to know you better and find out about your flaws and potential.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 23, 2009)

So maybe we'll start hearing back this week?  I know letters don't go out until the first week of April, but maybe some people will start getting phone calls . . . .  Here's hoping we all hear soon!


----------



## pseudobook (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah I hope so! I've been lurking the past couple weeks just reading, and finally joined. I think this purgatory has been the worst of them all - interviews done, nothing more but the final word.

My dreams have taken on an obsessive mind of their own, full of nightmares of missing phones calls, emails, having the mailbox destroyed, or any number of catastrophes to keep me from hearing the news.

I'll be honest, I like these forums (ones regarding Columbia) when they're quiet. It means we're all at the same place - waiting. Once the phone calls/emails/letters start rolling out I'll go completely insane looking for mine.

What makes matters worse is that I'm in Africa right now, with no phone or mailbox and a very scant internet connection at best. I requested Columbia to send me an email with final decisions, but they said they don't use email for that. Which means they will be sending out that vital information to my parents' house first, and I don't like finding out 2nd!

This is the only MFA I applied for, just as a wild card because I always wanted to live in New York. I was actually planning on getting my PhD instead. As it turns out, I was denied at 9 out of 9 PhD programs. Columbia was the only school interested in me, and they were the last ones I expected to hear from.

I felt I had a good interview, so we'll see!


----------



## ds65 (Mar 24, 2009)

"All good things arrive unto them that wait - and don't die in the meantime." - Mark Twain

Anyone else getting anxious?


----------



## pseudobook (Mar 24, 2009)

Absolutely ridiculous. Even seeing that there was a new post in the thread made my stomach turn inside out. "Oh no, it's begun!"

Last year's first word came on the 26th of March from what I saw here, which was a Wednesday. So if they stick to roughly the same schedule...Tomorrow is Wednesday the 25th...

I wish I could turn my brain off. It endlessly turns to this.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 24, 2009)

Actually I saw on the old threads that people started hearing on the 24th and through the 25th and 26th. Which was Monday thru Wednesday last year but apparently no one on this forum heard yesterday.


----------



## cactus_chef (Mar 24, 2009)

hey everyone! i'm new to the boards though i've been looking at them for the past month or two.

has anyone gotten rejections from the columbia production/directing program?  i haven't been rejected but haven't been asked for an interview either, and am thinking i'm in some weird limbo!!!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't think they've sent any rejections yet. But someone else posted that Columbia interviews all viable candidates, so it's probably not looking good if you weren't asked to interview. I don't mean to quash your hopes, but I wasn't asked to interview, either, and I definitely expect a rejection.

Oh, and we're all in the same applicant pool for Columbia””they don't initially separate production applicants from screenwriting applicants.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 24, 2009)

Sonia's right. They interview all accepted applicants


----------



## Suzako (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm.  Well, last year the people who heard on Monday got fellowships.  Perhaps no one on the forum got fellowships.  On the other hand, they may not be calling people this year, they might just be sending out letters (which would go first week of April).  Must distract myself, I'm obviously thinking about this too much.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm with you Suzako. The stress is crazy! It's all I think about, day and night. Why do you think letters wouldn't go out until the first week of April?

When I interviewed they told me decisions would be made the week after Spring break (last week), but I suppose that doesn't mean that's when they notify people. The interviewers then followed up their statement with "we have nothing to do with that anyway, so who knows?"


----------



## Suzako (Mar 24, 2009)

At my interview there was a grad student who they said I should e-mail with any questions.  So I did!  And he said the letters go out the first week of April.  I assume decisions are made before letters are sent out ... I just want to know one way or the other.  It freaks me out and reassures me that no one has heard yet.


----------



## ds65 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi Panda_Bear. I interviewed last week and they were still on break. I'm thinking (or hoping) that they will contact us this week. I hope they call!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 24, 2009)

ds - that's what i remember as well. i think it will be this week or next. and i'm thinking they might email since they didn't call for interviews. just a guess. i like that we all play psychic.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 24, 2009)

lol...Suzako joked previously on a thread that "it's all a giant riddle"...

Someone else said they are practically rabid waiting for their responses. That's the best way I can think to describe myself...rabid.


----------



## WillieGreen (Mar 24, 2009)

> Originally posted by Panda_Bear:
> That's the best way I can think to describe myself...rabid.




There's a cure for that...so long as you receive notification within 10 days


----------



## mkench (Mar 25, 2009)

I...scared you didn't I?

I had a missed call from a 212 number yesterday and nearly lost it.  It was the wrong number, though.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2009)

Heads up, guys. Phone calls are being made today.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2009)

PS I don't know if today is the only day of calls...


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 25, 2009)

I think my anxiety level just went through the roof.  Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 25, 2009)

Haha, I just reflexively checked my phone.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Botafogo (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey d_lefeb, is this a fact or you're basing off of last year?

thanks!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2009)

Fact! (Though it matches last year.) One of my professors is locked in his office, making calls.


----------



## jthamilton (Mar 25, 2009)

How's that for some suspense?


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 25, 2009)

There I go... rabid (again).


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 25, 2009)

Just got my call - I got in!!!


Good luck to everyone! I hope we all get in


----------



## pseudobook (Mar 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by Panda_Bear:
> Just got my call - I got in!!!
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone! I hope we all get in



Sounds like being rabid worked out for you! I'm giving it a try as we speak. Congrats!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2009)

Ooh congrats Panda! You gonna come here for sure?


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks so much! Yeah, I'm definitely going there. 

Being rabid was the trick.


----------



## KayS (Mar 25, 2009)

hey guys, got the call too! Got into screenwriting. good luck good luck good luck and yummy vibes.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2009)

Great guys! Can't wait to meet you next year!

(And KayS, don't want to nitpick, but there is no specific screenwriting program, just the Film MFA  )


----------



## ds65 (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats to those notified! Anyone know if today is the only day they are making calls?


----------



## KayS (Mar 25, 2009)

whoops! My bad. I knew that.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 25, 2009)

I am planning on concentrating in screenwriting as well. I know it's a general MFA program and you don't pick your concentration till the end of the first year, but my entire interview was about screenwriting.


----------



## KayS (Mar 25, 2009)

word, panda.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 25, 2009)

I got in!!!  I got my call a little bit ago but I was without a computer to report it!  I am sooooo super happy.  I called my grandma to tell her and she started to cry (out of happiness).  Wow.


----------



## KayS (Mar 25, 2009)

SUZAKO!!! I'm so happy for you!!! And I'm really glad we got to meet


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 25, 2009)

Would anyone be interested in getting together for drinks sometime in the next week? Seeing as we're probably going to spend 2-3 years together, it might be good to get a head start.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 25, 2009)

I  got in!!! Ahhh! Specified screenwriting as my major but I'd like to direct/produce, learn some of everything. Craziness. My other option is law school, bit of a different thing.
Congrats everyone!! Oh and this is my second time applying, last year I applied when I was in 4th year undergrad so now I have been out of school working for a bit.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 25, 2009)

no call for me. i'm assuming i'm not getting in. it was a nice dream while it lasted.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't give up yet, Sim.

And congrats to the rest of you! I remember when I got the call, a year ago tomorrow. Still the best day of my life


----------



## mkench (Mar 25, 2009)

From reading last years posts, it looks like it took two days to call people.  Let's hope that's the way it is this year too!


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 25, 2009)

HOLY ****ING ****. I JUST GOT THE CALL: I'M IN.

  

sorry for the shouting.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 25, 2009)

> Originally posted by d_lefeb:
> And congrats to the rest of you! I remember when I got the call, a year ago tomorrow. Still the best day of my life



Awww, this makes me smile.

Film school's the best experience I've had so far.


----------



## Jayimess (Mar 25, 2009)

OMG, congrats, I just posted the other thing and it refreshed with your acceptance news!

Whhooooo.


----------



## ninth_solstice (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats dude, that's awesome news!!


----------



## KayS (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats, woohoo!


----------



## pseudobook (Mar 25, 2009)

So I'm in Africa and don't have a phone here for them to call, and (if they do call me) they'll use an Ohio number which pretty much no one is at until after 6 pm every night.

They'll leave a message, right? Give me a number so I can Skype them back?

UGH it's killing me not being reachable.


----------



## veru (Mar 25, 2009)

I got in!!! I got my call about 8 hours ago. It's 2 a.m. in Barcelona and I can't sleep! I'm very excited! I've been drinking wine with my parents. I was in NY 2 days ago and I can't believe that I'm going back to study there.
Congratulations for the acceptances and hope for the people who are waiting.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 25, 2009)

Congratulations you all!

KayS, you're rockin', ain't you, girl? 

SimAlex, I'm really glad to hear your in!

This is a very happy day for this thread apparently!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 25, 2009)

hey all! congrats to everyone who got in. and thoughts are with you for those waiting. i got a call around 6pm and i'm in, too! really happy for everyone and wish you luck in your decision!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 25, 2009)

Panda_Bear,  I'm down for meeting up.  Shoot me a private message for contact info if you want to.

KayS, Yay!  You have some big decisions to make, girl!     

Congrats to everyone else who got in!!  And those that haven't heard yet, don't give up!  I really don't think they call everyone in one day.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 25, 2009)

**** i didnt receive any calls.

they are suppose to call you ?

damned.....


----------



## ds65 (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm with you pardonmathias2...no call. well, there's always next year.


----------



## eliya (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi 
hold on hold on guys...
I only got my call this morning....meaning they are doing calls today also. No reason to give up yet. 
Hi to everyone there... I am Eliya, and I'm IN!!!!   
I have followed this thread but didn't wrote anything yet... that was my first call and I was really scared to talk about it. I didn't have anny problem to talk on my other choise


----------



## Filipe (Mar 26, 2009)

Congratulations, Eilya!


----------



## Sonia (Mar 26, 2009)

Congratulations, everyone!

Being on this forum all the time and getting happy about other people's acceptances makes me feel like we're all going to end up in the same school... and then I remember we're not, and it's a little sad.

But still... so many acceptances! That's awesome.


----------



## pseudobook (Mar 26, 2009)

Still in Africa. Still can't receive a phone call. Still losing my mind.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 26, 2009)

still in egham, still no calls.

damned eric!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 26, 2009)

pseudo - can you make calls?


----------



## KayS (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Filipe, Suzako! I live alone and I'm waiting to see my friends so they can PINCH me. wtf were the admissions peeps smoking? I hope they keep smoking it.   

This forum is crazy! Look how many of us got in!

LOST WAS GOOD. YES. CRAZINESS. I FREAKING LOVE IT.


----------



## pseudobook (Mar 26, 2009)

I don't have a phone that can make/receive international calls, but I do have Skype, so I was hoping they call and maybe leave me a message at my parents house in Ohio, then my parents would let me know so I could skype back?

This is easily the most suspense I've ever been in in my life *because* this forum exists with people saying calls have started. I've waited for calls from girls, calls from jobs, calls from hospitals, etc., but none of those had a place where everyone else could say, "Hey they called me! How about you?"

And then it gets just that much worse because even if they did call, I wouldn't know!

I'm trying to think of a narrative equivalent so I could use this feeling I'm having in my next script...It's Hitchcockian without the murder or falsely accusedness.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys, do you know when the deadline is to accept Columbia? And how much the deposit is?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 26, 2009)

The packet with all that info is being mailed either this week or next week.  A little more patience needed!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 26, 2009)

pseudo. i see. perhaps they would try to email you as well. good luck to you!

sophie - we haven't received offer letters, which will include that info. i am thinking those of us in ny will receive it by tomorrow (maybe?), so i will post the date when i know it.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks guys! Yeah Eric said they were mailing my package but he said it will probably take longer because of the distance/crossing the border so I thought maybe someone had better sense than me to ask him questions on the phone, I was having a brain freeze!


----------



## Botafogo (Mar 26, 2009)

I wasn't able to sleep last night and can barely breathe. I would very much appreciate it if, d_lefeb, since you seem to have insider info, you might know calls are not being made anymore?

time to move on, but its hard to not knowing.


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys,
Just got to know about this site through a friend. Incredible site. I need to wade through helluva lot of posts now to get context but had a quick immediate question: folks who have received a call from Columbia-->did you receive a call from a blocked number or a 212 number?

Thanks


----------



## Suzako (Mar 26, 2009)

It was a blocked number on my phone.


----------



## KayS (Mar 26, 2009)

It was a blocked number. I remember because my parents always show up as a blocked number, so I was expecting it to be them. I was in the middle of chewing a mouthful of food when I said hello.


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh crap.....I just received a call from a blocked number a few minutes back and I could not take it as I was in a meeting at work.....had it been a 212 number I would have stepped out definitely.....hopefully it was Columbia and hopefully they will call again. I will keep my fingers crossed.

Thanks a bunch Suzako and KayS for the quick responses.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 26, 2009)

i got a call from a blocked number, which was funny because sometimes my dad calls me from his work phone, which is also a blocked number. 

so i go over to my cell and say to myself, "oh, great, what does DAD want." the voice says, "hello, is this Alexander Yalen?" and then i was like ... whooaah ...


----------



## Suzako (Mar 26, 2009)

whoa, SimAlex, now I know your real name . . . just think soon we'll all be real people, not just strange names!


----------



## The Sixth Sense (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks SimAlex (or should I say Alexander Yalen. Anybody here had the experience of missing a call and hearing back later? Because I did not get a message from the blocked call I received.

And boy this site is gonna kill me. It is friggin addictive (and I have been on this for less than an hour)


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 26, 2009)

> whoa, SimAlex, now I know your real name . . . just think soon we'll all be real people, not just strange names!



Gah!! I unmasked myself. (Obscure Watchmen reference: I feel like Rorschach missing his inkblot thing, lol.)

you can still call me Sim if you want.  Or Alex.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 26, 2009)

I shall call you "Sim".  Fun fact, I spent a small portion of my Columbia interview explaining why I hated the Watchman movie.  My interviewers hadn't even seen it though, so I guess they just took my word that my hate was justified.


----------



## HandzOn (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey everyone! Got the acceptance call yesterday. Best of luck to you all!!!!


----------



## jackjesus (Mar 26, 2009)

hello everyone,
i was accepted into columbia as well. I am interested to know where everyone is from. I am from Toronto. Suzako, i agree with you that The Watchmen was vile.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 26, 2009)

I am from New York City.  So I'm not going very far from home (much to my family's bizarre glee).  I was actually a little nervous that my new yorkerness would play against me, but I guess not.


----------



## pseudobook (Mar 26, 2009)

So they either don't leave messages (from calling my empty house in Ohio for 2 days while I'm overseas) or I'm out?

And I had so much to give, so many stories to share, and such an imagination to build upon with you all...

In the meantime, I've got to get started on Burn Notice Season 1. Farewell future filmmakers! (alliteration alert!)


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 26, 2009)

**** still no calls.

i'll assume it's over and will wait for tisch asia...


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think any calls were made after 10am today since I had a class with Eric from 10am to 2pm and from 2pm to like 6pm he has his office hours. Unless someone else made the calls... But yeah, seems likely that the calls are over.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 26, 2009)

By the way, all of those who were accepted, feel free to message me with questions and/or add me on Facebook (my name is Dominique Lefebvre).

Congrats again!


----------



## layeredone (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, feeling a bit bummed now.  Question: it seems so far that everyone who was interviewed got accepted from Columbia.  Anyone who interviewed not get accepted?  That's the boat I may be in, which is weird since I felt my interview went really well.  But I guess ya never know.
Also, when/how do they usually notify people about wait-lists?


----------



## mkench (Mar 26, 2009)

I thought my interview went extremely well, and I didn't get a call.  I'm pretty bummed out.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Mar 26, 2009)

same for me. interviewed but no call.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 26, 2009)

If you are waitlisted, you should be mailed a letter shortly.

And in case you are wondering, they accept roughly half the people they interview.


----------



## Miriam May (Mar 27, 2009)

Hello New Classmates!!

Congrats Congrats. Look forward to meeting you soon.

The deposit was $800 last year and I don't remember when we had to tell them we accept but I think it was like a month later? 

Feel free to get in touch with any further elation and/or questions!

Hannah M M Sanderson


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 27, 2009)

hey. got my acceptance package today! yes, 800 deposit by april 20. 

questions to others: were you offered any money? the financial aid package is coming in the next couple of weeks but was curious if no one got scholarships their first year. anyone?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 27, 2009)

I assume we'll get the financial aid package Before we have to decide?  right?


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 27, 2009)

suzako - yes - columbia is cutting it a bit close, though. did you get your acceptance package?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 27, 2009)

Stuck at work.  Hence, my fast response.  I assume its waiting for me in Queens!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 27, 2009)

oh, i'm sure it is.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 27, 2009)

Its very annoying that the schools wait so long for the fin aid packages to be sent.  Rationally, I realize that they must not process that info until the school decides who they're accepting.  Still, it'd sure be helpful to get a sense of the financial doom awaiting you.  

Bah.  I also realize it seems more annoying to me because I'm tired of being at work and its nice outside.  Yes, its all connected.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 27, 2009)

suzako - ha! i know, it's FINALLY beautiful. time to get out of the winter depression. yes, i'm sure they have a waiting game to play as well, but i am also thinking if you need a few days to make the decision, they would grant it to you. they understand it's pricey and a big decision. i would communicate with them if it comes to that.

are you definitely going to columbia or does it depend on the finances?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 27, 2009)

Its tricky.  I'm about 85% definitely Columbia.  I just want to be as completely informed as possible before making a decision.  Even if that information is: You will be in extreme debt for the foreseeable future.  Its just nice to know the facts.  

I got a small scholarship from NYU but its not enough to be like "oh, I can't turn that down".  I also keep reminding myself that a lot of scholarships/fellowships become available to Columbia second years.  As well as more fin aid in general.

What about you bombshell?


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 27, 2009)

i am so with you. i want to be smart about the decision and patient. i think both schools are great. but it boils down to the finances for me, so i have to wait on the aid. patience isn't exactly my biggest virtue.


----------



## ArtVandelay (Mar 27, 2009)

My acceptance package hasn't shown up yet.  Guess it will come tomorrow.


----------



## eliya (Mar 28, 2009)

hi Guys
Since I am here in Israel, My acceptance package will only arrive in more then a week, and I wondered if possible, if anyone can mention here what would it contain, so I will hold the infornation as well and have the same time to decide what am I doing. My ability to come is vary much depandent of all those little detales.
thank you vary much.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 28, 2009)

hey eliya,

there is not much in it - just an acceptance letter, information on where to research financial aid, a DVD with 2008 Columbia Film Fest shorts and really, just informational brochures. My NYU package included information on an award, so I don't know if Columbia includes that because I didn't get any information on scholarships. I emailed them to ask if no funding is offered at all or if that is included in the fin aid packet and I have not heard back.


----------



## eliya (Mar 28, 2009)

Thank you bombshellfilms  
It is amazing that we have this tool here
I somtimes find myself stop breathing out of stress of how the hell I'm going to finance this, but this environment that we have established here does start to unite us as a group, and it nice to see it happening infroant of your eyes, and take part of it.


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 30, 2009)

I was just accepted!!! I didn't get a call last week and was pretty bummed, but I just got the acceptance packet in the mail! I can't believe it!!! Still shaking...


----------



## mkench (Mar 30, 2009)

That's awesome Kalie!  Congrats!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 30, 2009)

I second that awesome!


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 30, 2009)

oh cool, congrats!


----------



## mkench (Mar 30, 2009)

I just got home and there was a letter from Columbia waiting for me.  I got placed on the "High Waitlist."


----------



## ds65 (Mar 30, 2009)

anyone know what the likelihood of getting in if you're placed on the high wait list? I just got a letter today..


----------



## pseudobook (Mar 30, 2009)

I think that depends on how much you're willing to shell out to have one of these genius multi-accepted people here go another direction with their choice...hmm...


----------



## Tobsterius (Mar 31, 2009)

Did anyone get a flat out rejection letter?  Or is it just safe to assume that if you didn't get an interview, you didn't get in...


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 31, 2009)

That's so cool for Kalie - I wonder why you didn't get a call but frankly, who cares? That must have been the most amazing surprise ever - congratulations!!


----------



## Kalie14 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks so much! Yea, I'm not sure why I was not called, because I was called to set up my interview...so I know they have my correct phone number.  But the letter works too!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 31, 2009)

Just a quick note to those still waiting: the calls have all been made, however the wait list letters went out on Friday.


----------



## color soup (Mar 31, 2009)

This is so crazy.  It just goes to show you can't ever tell.

I thought my NYU interview went horribly but I got in, and I thought I nailed my Columbia interview and have not heard back yet...


----------



## pseudobook (Mar 31, 2009)

Yeah I thought I nailed my interview, too. When the one professor (can't remember her name) literally went "Wow!" to my pitch (for what I want to work on when I get there) and went on to gush about the great things I could do with it, I left feeling really good.

But I haven't heard anything either.

I've mentally prepared for the move on. It's been an exhausting week of suspense. If there's some miracle acceptance still coming somehow, I'll be glad, but I'm actually pretty excited to take some time this next year and make some movies, perhaps get my own Sony EX1 (you luckies), and make a star out of this guy I know back home so I can ride his coattails.


----------



## layeredone (Apr 1, 2009)

Gosh, why would they call some but not all... major MINDPHUCK ... Still no letter, but I was told they sent SOMETHING on Friday ... argh.


----------



## jackjesus (Apr 1, 2009)

quick question for any canadian students currently  at columbia or another US grad school: how are you funding your degree and what grants/scholarships/ fellowships should i look into? any help getting started would be great.


----------



## layeredone (Apr 1, 2009)

Nothing still.  What the heck?  Anyone else interview and not hear anything yet?


----------



## pseudobook (Apr 2, 2009)

I got an email Tuesday that said "Your decision will go out this week."

I rassled that out of them after explaining my communication limbo of being in Africa, unable to reach phone or mailbox. I begged for a simple email report and they denied.

"We have a strict 'no phone, no email' policy" - which made me think, "They why did people get called!"

This was from School of Arts Admissions, so maybe that's their policy, but the film department decides to call anyway? No rhyme or reason on this side of things...


----------



## bcguffin (Apr 5, 2009)

i know I'm late on this bandwagon but have to share the news somewhere and have been stalking this site for awhile.

I missed a phone call from Columbia late Tuesday night; I thought it was to set up an interview but was a straight out acceptance!!  Yay!  Got my letter & packet yesterday!!

Anyone know when financial aid info will come??


----------



## Tobsterius (Apr 5, 2009)

> Originally posted by bcguffin:
> i know I'm late on this bandwagon but have to share the news somewhere and have been stalking this site for awhile.
> 
> I missed a phone call from Columbia late Tuesday night; I thought it was to set up an interview but was a straight out acceptance!!  Yay!  Got my letter & packet yesterday!!
> ...



you've given me hope!  I never got a call for an interview but still haven't received a flatout 'no'


----------



## Suzako (Apr 6, 2009)

I believe bcguffin is a MA candidate not an MFA candidate, so their admittance program probably works differently.


----------



## d_lefeb (Apr 6, 2009)

Indeed, no interviews for MAs.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 6, 2009)

FYI - those who were accepted - i just checked my application online and the financial aid information is available there.


----------



## eliya (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi Guys...
I know it is a common request here... but because the deadline for paying deposit is very near... and I have learned too late that in American system scholarship given before acceptance... It would be really nice if we could help each other with specific names of scholarship still available, I know it is crucial for me, and I will put on my self anything I can find.  I know it is very competitive and people wouldn't want to low their chances, but it seems to me that the call will eventually be made according to ones quality , and that ones success shouldn't low others chances. It is very individual after all.
If this thread should really be beneficial, that might be one of the ways to make it so .


----------



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2009)

Finally! I received a very polite rejection letter in the mail yesterday. (I didn't interview, for those of you who are keeping track of timelines.) It would have hurt if I hadn't just written a deposit check to USC.

Good luck to those of you on the waitlist, and congratulations again to everyone who's in!


----------



## Suzako (Apr 7, 2009)

bombshell, where did you look?  I went to my application and all I saw was something saying my application was submitted.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 7, 2009)

> Originally posted by Suzako:
> bombshell, where did you look?  I went to my application and all I saw was something saying my application was submitted.



did you get a tracking number after you applied? here's what my email said when i got a tracking # way back when:

You can track your application online using the ID number _____________
from the Columbia Home Page (www.columbia.edu).  From there go to
“Prospective Students.”  That will bring you to an online tracking
link.  Be advised though that it may be incomplete if we have not
input all of your data into our system.

Then I went to the financial aid tab. Is this where you went?


----------



## Suzako (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh, no, that's not where I went at all.  I didn't request a tracking number after I applied.  Maybe I can use the ID thingy they sent with the acceptance letter (probably!).  Another thing to do when I get home tonight (tonight is tax night).  Thanks a lot!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 7, 2009)

yes, my number is the same so you should be able to use that.


----------



## pardomathias2@gmail.com (Apr 7, 2009)

Finally!

just received a letter saying i'm on the waitinglist for columbia....

hmmmmmmm.....

now i guess i'll wait...


----------



## notsofast (Apr 8, 2009)

hello- does this mean you have gotten your financial aid package (if you indeed are awaiting it?) i am wondering if anyone has gotten their financial aid breakdown (from fafsa, etc) yet.

does anyone have any doubts of why they would go to the columbia mfa program?

what about why they are?

decisions...




> Originally posted by bombshellfilms:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by Suzako:
> bombshell, where did you look?  I went to my application and all I saw was something saying my application was submitted.



did you get a tracking number after you applied? here's what my email said when i got a tracking # way back when:

You can track your application online using the ID number _____________
from the Columbia Home Page (www.columbia.edu).  From there go to
“Prospective Students.”  That will bring you to an online tracking
link.  Be advised though that it may be incomplete if we have not
input all of your data into our system.

Then I went to the financial aid tab. Is this where you went? </div></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Suzako (Apr 8, 2009)

I accessed my FAFSA award letter from the columbia website (per bombshell's instructions above) but I haven't gotten anytime in the mail yet.  Even though I was completely 100% expecting the cost, I did have a minor freak-out last night.  But I think I'm temporarily recovered . . .


----------



## notsofast (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay figured out the fin. aid thing online (thanks bombshell). I am wondering, have any of you worked in film previously? Or just beginning?


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 8, 2009)

suzako - haha. i know. crazy isn't it? 

notsofast - yes, i worked in casting for a bit and i've made two short films. you?


----------



## Suzako (Apr 8, 2009)

I have no experience whatsoever working in the film industry.  I have lots of experience doing many other things!


----------



## notsofast (Apr 8, 2009)

Yes some film! Just cannot decide!!!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 8, 2009)

notsofast - between which schools?


----------



## eliya (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi guys
Is there anybody else in here confused between AFI and Columbia? I am pretty much leaning toward Columbia, But beacuse AFI haven't released their calls for the directing program yet, it is not a fair bett. i would be glad to hear about your thoghts.


----------



## notsofast (Apr 9, 2009)

Well I only applied to Columbia, it was the only school that appealed to me. However, I can't decide if I should go. Of course I should go. It's just such a commitment...is it worth it? School is good. Right?


----------



## HandzOn (Apr 15, 2009)

Can any current students shed some light on how they're financing their education? I know through loans, but which ones in particular?


----------



## eliya (Apr 16, 2009)

Hy There
I was just told they have delayed the deadline for deposit till may 1st, so you better check before counting on it .. but it might be helpfull...


----------



## Tobsterius (Apr 16, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen... I hold in my hands... a freshly printed letter of rejection from Columbia. 

yay.


----------



## Race_Bannon (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm right there with ya, Tobsterius. Got mine yesterday.


----------



## EMDelMar (Apr 16, 2009)

Got my rejection last week. But I just got my acceptance from the Summer Directing Workshop at Columbia. I applied on Friday and already heard back. Did anyone else apply/consider this? Yay for giving columbia more $$.

Here's a link:
Summer Directing Workshop at Columbia


----------



## ds65 (Apr 18, 2009)

Has anyone who was accepted into the program decided upon another college? If so, can you tell me why?


----------



## eliya (Apr 18, 2009)

I need to pick between Columbia & AFI, 
And I more more and more convinced about Columbia, except the cost is killing me... 
anyone... advice about funds?


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 19, 2009)

hey ds - i picked nyu over columbia. one factor was that nyu gave me some money, but overall, i rated them against one another on what was important to me: facilities, faculty, location, cost, networking opportunities, reputation, interview process/professionalism, class (i sat in on a class from both schools), current students, etc. for me, nyu "scored" higher in all areas of what mattered most to me as an individual. 

good luck with your decision; i would suggest making your own list and see who "wins." 

eliya - i hear columbia gives fellowships after the first year. AFI might as well, but not sure. it's the first year that is the hardest to fund.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Apr 19, 2009)

eliya and anyone else - i have a list of outside scholarships i researched and applied to if anyone is interested. haven't gotten any but i will re-apply next year. email me (ingridthatsme@gmail.com) and i can send you the info.


----------



## SimAlex (Apr 19, 2009)

"Has anyone who was accepted into the program decided upon another college? If so, can you tell me why?"

yea, i'll be going to UTexas-Austin. my decision basically came down to the fact that 1) you do more writing at UT (3 feature scripts, 2 revisions and 2 TV script), and that's what i want to do. 2) UT only takes 7 people in its screenwriting program. and 3) i don't really like NYC.

it was an incredibly tough decision, though.


----------



## dragynally (Apr 19, 2009)

> Originally posted by Tobsterius:
> Ladies and Gentlemen... I hold in my hands... a freshly printed letter of rejection from Columbia.
> 
> yay.



Me too!!! I bought ice cream to "celebrate"!


----------

